# Bateau SK14 dry launch trailer design



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Its going to be trial n error for a while. Keep some tools with you and you can fine tune your set up as you go.get close to start , might even come up w/ some new thoughts as you get used to launching. Good luck. Is it a breakdown trailer? Just curious


----------



## Farris (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks! I'll keep a few tools onboard to adjust things once I get rolling. The trailer won't be breakdown style. I'm having to build one in steel due to the cost of a custom aluminum trailer. I know the saltwater will have it's way with the rear cross member so I'm planning on making that one from aluminum tubing that will bolt to the steel trailer rails. With a strict cleaning schedule I hope to get several years of service from the trailer before it needs to be replaced. Hopefully I can save enough money to afford a custom aluminum model then.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’m doing the same thing. From what I’ve read, this stuff is every bit as good as commercial hot dip galvanizing if you sandblast it first.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012OPRE7U/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=A2I9G61XDT1RQW&psc=1

The roller bracket I purchased has slots to allow vertical adjustment, my thought is back the trailer in until the bottom edge of the rims almost touch the water at the shallowest ramp you typically use, then slide the roller down until the pin is just submerged.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FF356I2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’m doing the same thing. From what I’ve read, this stuff is every bit as good as commercial hot dip galvanizing if you sandblast it first.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012OPRE7U/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=A2I9G61XDT1RQW&psc=1
> 
> ...


Are you building your trailer too?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Are you building your trailer too?


Yeah, not for an SK14 but a dry launch steel frame trailer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Yeah, not for an SK14 but a dry launch steel frame trailer.


Have you checked on hot dipping? There is a plant in Tampa and one in Jacksonville.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't skip the walking board.


----------

